# Jackson Mark Morton Dominon Pro Series 2013



## oracles (Nov 12, 2012)

So while browsing through my twitter feed tonight, I stumbled across a fan tweet to Mark Morton expressing his love for the Dominion, when Mark replied there's a Pro Series model to be released sometime next year! 

Picture might be a little hard to see (and my apologies for that) but it says "They will be available as a Jackson Pro Series in 2013. #STOKED @tdm_97: I swear my life would be complete with a Black Beauty Dominion"


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 12, 2012)

YES!


----------



## oracles (Nov 12, 2012)

Twitter confirmation that the Pro Series Dominions will have White as a selectable finish option, and come equipped with Mark's signature DiMarzio Dominion pickups


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 12, 2012)

Awesome! I must admit, the Black Beauty is the only Dominion I really like.


----------



## danger5oh (Nov 12, 2012)

God, I miss my old school burst Dominion... I must admit I'm kind of excited to see some new Dominion options from Jackson.


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jackson is going to step it up next year. Rumors of new USA models and now this, awesome!


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but here's a picture of the white one:


----------



## MFB (Dec 13, 2012)

It's like a RR1 in Dominion form


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 13, 2012)

Dominions are pretty kickass. Les Paul + Telecaster


----------



## Swyse (Dec 13, 2012)

Black Mamba said:


> Sorry for the bump, but here's a picture of the white one:



How are we sure that isn't just a custom shop one for him? I like it but I'm skeptical something that cool is coming out.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 13, 2012)

Swyse said:


> How are we sure that isn't just a custom shop one for him? I like it but I'm skeptical something that cool is coming out.


 
Here is some confirmation:



Premier Guitar's Facebook said:


> Here is one of Lamb of God guitarist Mark Morton's Signature Jackson Dominion models. This particular guitar features a prototype "White Boy" finish and binding that will be available for shredders in 2013 (along with additional finishes/colors). The 24.75" scale length Jackson also is equipped with Morton's Signature DiMarzio Dominion pickups, which will come loaded in both Morton's Japan-made and import-level signature Jackson guitars in 2013.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 14, 2012)

Japan-made ? They actually are building in Japan again ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Japan-made ? They actually are building in Japan again ?



I hope this is true... If it is, I hope it means the new Pro-series instruments end up being Japanese.


----------



## oracles (Dec 14, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Japan-made ? They actually are building in Japan again ?



I so hope they are...


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Dec 14, 2012)

Gah, I've lusted after the river bed finish ones since I saw them for the first time. That white boy finish is awfully pleasing too though :/


----------



## Swyse (Dec 14, 2012)

Black Mamba said:


> Here is some confirmation:



Still could be his higher end one I guess. Either way excited for it even though I probably won't get one.


----------



## elrrek (Dec 14, 2012)

Japan?
(Runs over to jcfonline to see if anyone knows anything about this ... )


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 14, 2012)

Typo I assume, though my old MIJ Dominion was a pretty sweet guitar. Like an LPC but with a *much *better neck joint.


----------



## Toejam (Dec 14, 2012)

Awesome! I'm still loving my first series Bourbon Burst. Though the specs on Jackson's site say 24.75" scale, mine is 25" like Mark's that are based off the original SweeTone series. 
Jackson's never been known for getting everything correct on their site. Jackson also used to have the colors Old School Burst and Bourbon Burst mixed up, plus they still state it comes with a Schaller 456 adjustable tailepiece (bridge/tailpiece combo with fine tuners), but it's just got a regular tun-o-matic.

Here's my Bourbon upgraded with a Gibson TP-6 tailpiece.


----------



## asher (Dec 14, 2012)

I now remember how much I want one. Well done, guys!


----------



## trent6308 (Dec 14, 2012)

Still prefer my Swee Tone JazzR. I owned a Dominion at one point but wasn't too fussed about it. The original Swee Tones have some serious mojo. Like an ES 335 on roids!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## jordanky (Dec 16, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope this is true... If it is, I hope it means the new Pro-series instruments end up being Japanese.



Not the ones our music store has recieved in the past month from Jackson. I was hoping for this as well, but they are not MIJ. I'm 99% sure it's Mexico, but I can confirm that tomorrow. Still pretty nice guitars though!


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

Black Mamba said:


> Awesome! I must admit, the Black Beauty is the only Dominion I really like.



+1


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

Toejam said:


> Awesome! I'm still loving my first series Bourbon Burst. Though the specs on Jackson's site say 24.75" scale, mine is 25" like Mark's that are based off the original SweeTone series.
> Jackson's never been known for getting everything correct on their site. Jackson also used to have the colors Old School Burst and Bourbon Burst mixed up, plus they still state it comes with a Schaller 456 adjustable tailepiece (bridge/tailpiece combo with fine tuners), but it's just got a regular tun-o-matic.
> 
> Here's my Bourbon upgraded with a Gibson TP-6 tailpiece.


One more knob then I'm used to lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is Mark's rig rundown: about 5 minutes in, he talks about the new Pro series models.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 27, 2012)

I bet it sounds good and all, but imo the shape of the dominion from top to bottom is just gross.


----------



## McBonez (Dec 27, 2012)

Then don't play it


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 27, 2012)

These guitars are growing on me. Did not really like them a first.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 27, 2012)

Mark explains a bit of his new model coming out in 2013 in a video on this thread posted by HeHasTheJazzHands.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/222291-hows-about-lamb-god-rig-rundown.html


----------



## Onegunsolution (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd buy a Black Beauty in a heart beat.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm so buying the cream one if it's well made and not a made in india import. Matching headstock /love


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 27, 2012)

Man, that Black Beauty AND the White Boy are VERY beautiful! 

I'd get both in a heartbeat. hey'd be my interracial couple Dominions


----------



## josefh (Feb 18, 2013)

No news about the pro Dominion?


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 18, 2013)

I guess MusikMesse for an announcement.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 18, 2013)

These look promising, especially the white one.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Feb 18, 2013)

These would be so sick with the trans white finish like the broderick sigs.


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 18, 2013)

Mark Morton has a strange voice. It seems a lot higher than what it should be


----------



## NateSwiftMusic (Feb 19, 2013)

I've lusted after a Jackson Morton for awhile. The Japan news is great, they make some excellent quality stuff. Good to hear of production being moved back over there.


----------



## christheasian (Feb 19, 2013)

i'd buy the fuh out of a black beauty! so dope!


----------



## josefh (Mar 28, 2013)

Guys.. Bad news here.... just talked with Chris Canella and he told me that there will be no pro series of the dominion at MM, the same for the CVB pro sig...still on the works


----------

